# Transferring Files From PC to iPad



## garystan (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi everybody :

There's a flaw in the transfer process in the IOS operating System. In order to transfer one single music file from PC to iPad, you need to transfer the *entire* Music Folder to your iPad. Then Delete the songs you DON'T want . Apple insists "that's the way it is.......". Which is a hassle. With Android devices, you just connect your device to the computer, go to Music Folder. Then do a copy-and-paste FROM Music Folder TO the Music Folder on your Android device. With Android, you can move SINGLE (one) file to your Android device. The next tablet I get, it's going to be an Android-based device. 
garystan


----------



## pcride (Jan 29, 2016)

Just import the file into iTunes, then check the box to sync the song. Have "sync only checked items selected"


----------

